# Can light that come with tank kill dwarf gourami?



## Nuttawet (Aug 18, 2009)

Can light that come with tank kill dwarf gourami?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Bright lights may make fish uncomfortable but can't kill them unless it's making temp in tank too warm.
Most fish that die are a result of being kept in poor water conditions either at fish store or in our tanks. 
To find out ,you might test your water for ammonia,nitrites,and nitrates or take a sample of your water to the fish store and ask them if they would test it for you. Many of the stores will do it .


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

I suppose so, if it's a million watts of UV or something..


----------



## adiumroot (Apr 13, 2009)

I haven't heard of light killing fish. Unless it's very very bright or it makes the water really hot. Like using a floodlight on a 10 gallon.

I've heard of some fish jumping and getting lodged on the lighting tube and getting fried, though.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

*http://www.fishforum.com/freshwater-tropical-fish/can-light-come-tank-kill-dwarf-3048*

If it is an incadesent light and you leave it on to long it will over heat the water which can kill any fish.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

You posted this in 2 sections I answered in the other to but here it is again. Like the others said if it raised the water temp to much it can kill them. I had beautiful fancy tail guppys years ago when I was still in school, I went on a trip out of town with school and my mom left there light on the whole 4 days, all night and day while I was gone when I got home the tank water tempature was around 95 and all my fish were dead. My mom felt awful and so did I. I had left the light off but she had gone into feed them and had turned it on and did not relize she needed to turn it back off.


----------



## Nuttawet (Aug 18, 2009)

What is incadesent light?
I leave the light on for 7-8 hours per day.


----------



## Nuttawet (Aug 18, 2009)

I leave the light on for 7-8 hours per day.


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

i think the more important question is....what are you water parameters?
nitrite
ammonia
nitrate
ph?

something is the water chemistry is more likely to be off than a lighting issue....


----------



## Nuttawet (Aug 18, 2009)

What is incadesent light?

Thank you for all assistances.


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

Incandescent light is typical lighting around the home. Try googling it for more info.

You likely have CCFL tubes, which are very cool in comparison.

I suppose a very bright halide could upset some low light tropicals...


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

a light bulb which generates heat....which is why many consumers are in the process of switching out their bulbs for a more "green" lifestyle.....newer, "greener" bulbs produce far less heat, thus consuming less power.....

any water parameters to maybe figure out what happened to your gourami?


----------

